# Automatic taper who sleep ?



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone have a bazooka or an automatic taper that sleep in their garage or basement and whant to give him a good home ? Think of me then !


----------



## West (Aug 9, 2012)

LOl i have a nice Columbia thats ready and rebuilt sitting in my garage but its kind of special to me and might go up on the mantle. Nice try though im sure you will want to spend some money and invest in something that wont give you grief because a freebee will


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Someone have a bazooka or an automatic taper that sleep in their garage or basement and whant to give him a good home ? Think of me then !


 I have 3:thumbsup: 1 is about 20 years old and works sweet! 1 is still in the box and the other is always flat out:thumbup: I did have 4 but its now in OZ! I could sell u the 20 year old 1 if u want?
It does sound old but its a great running gun:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

West said:


> LOl i have a nice Columbia thats ready and rebuilt sitting in my garage but its kind of special to me and might go up on the mantle. Nice try though im sure you will want to spend some money and invest in something that wont give you grief because a freebee will


 Yea u r right there that a freebee can! But when u look at things u r getting the main package if its good 2 go or not,so it prob will only need a chain,some seals and it will run another 10 years! Over here u can get the head rebuilt for £150 So put that against a new gun that is £1000+ over here!:blink: its pretty cheap 2 buy second hand!Ok we all like shiny new things but sometimes its better 2 go for the used stuff!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

West said:


> Nice try though im sure you will want to spend some money


 
Those French Canadians are pretty tricky.


----------

